# brainstorming = κατιδεασμός, καταιγισμός ιδεών



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Isiliel said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το γόνιμο brainstorming (που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν γνωρίζω πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε).



Ο *κατιδεασμός* υπάρχει ήδη στο ΛΝΕΓ.

*κατιδεασμός (ο)* η συλλογική διαδικασία (συνήθ. μεταξύ στελεχών επιχειρήσεων) που ακολουθείται για την επίλυση προβλημάτων, την παραγωγή πρωτότυπων ιδεών, την ενεργοποίηση και ενθάρρυνση τής δημιουργικής σκέψης κ.λπ., κατά την οποία όσοι παρίστανται μετέχουν στη συζήτηση διατυπώνοντας απόψεις και σκέψεις ελεύθερα και αυθόρμητα, χωρίς περιορισμούς, ώστε να προκύπτει ένα πρωτογενές υλικό, το οποίο μπορεί να τύχει περαιτέρω επεξεργασίας και αξιοποιήσεως. [ΕΤΥΜ. Απόδ. τού αγγλ. _brainstorming_].

Φτάνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Καταιγισμός ιδεών


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2012)

ιδεοθύελλα!:blink:


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Σε απλά ελληνικά: *αναζήτηση ιδεών* (που λέει στην ΙΑΤΕ), *ανταλλαγή ιδεών* (που είχαμε πει παλιότερα).


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 20, 2012)

Νοητική θύελλα (ως στρατηγική μέθοδος συνεργατικής μάθησης) _H νοητική θύελλα προκαλείται από τον καθηγητή, που καλεί τους μαθητές να δώσουν όλες τους τις ιδέες τους με κάποιο θέμα, γρήγορα και αυθόρμητα_.



> 1. Πρόκληση νοητικής θύελλας (brainstorming)
> Oι σκοποί αυτής της πρόκλησης είναι:
> H γρήγορη γέννηση ενός μεγάλου αριθμού ιδεών
> H ενθάρρυνση της δημιουργικότητας και της έμμεσης σκέψης
> ...



Μαρία Κορδάκη 2001. Διδακτική της Πληροφορικής: ο υπολογιστής ως αντικείμενο και ως εργαλείο μάθησης. Πανεπιστημιακές παραδόσεις, εκδόσεις Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών σελ. 69-76


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2012)

Τον _κατιδεασμό _τον είχαμε αναφέρει και παλιότερα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-%CE%9D%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%AF-(Neologisms)&p=126507&viewfull=1#post126507. Τη δε απόδοση _καταιγισμός ιδεών_ την έχει υιοθετήσει και η Ακαδημία (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5565-Οι-νεολογισμοί-της-Ακαδημίας) — αλλά ο Μπάμπι ίσως ήθελε να ξαναβάλει τη σφραγίδα του (α λα _Διαδίκτυο_) με τον _κατιδεασμό_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Η _νοητική θύελλα_ (που θα μπορούσε να είναι και _νοοθύελλα_) μου θυμίζει την αρχική σημασία τού _brainstorm_ (‘a succession of sudden and severe phenomena, due to some cerebral disturbance’, Gould 1894). 

Από όλα τα παραπάνω, μια προσέγγιση που θα διάλεγε από τα υπάρχοντα υλικά της γλώσσας θα κατέληγε μάλλον στον _καταιγισμό ιδεών_ και την _ανταλλαγή ιδεών_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Μόνο που η ανταλλαγή ιδεών μπορεί να γίνεται και με πολύ χαλαρούς ρυθμούς, π.χ. θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει στην ανταλλαγή επιστολών μεταξύ επιστημόνων του 18ου-19ου αιώνα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Μα δεν κάνει για όρος. Είναι καλό για χαλαρές αποδόσεις, εκεί που και το _brainstorming_ χρησιμοποιείται χαλαρά:

Μαζευτήκαμε να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες.
Κατά τις 6 θα έχουμε συνάντηση για ανταλλαγή ιδεών σχετικά με τα νέα προϊόντα.

Εκεί που οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν το _brainstorming_ ψωμοτύρι, αν πας εσύ να πεις ακόμα και το απλό _καταιγισμός ιδεών_, για να μην πω για _κατιδεασμούς_ και άλλες νεοπλασίες (sic), μόνο γέλιο θα προκαλέσεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 20, 2012)

Και το ρήμα; Περίφραση μόνο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Και το ρήμα; Περίφραση μόνο;



Μαζευτήκαμε για κατιδεασμό. Κατιδεαστήκαμε, ξανακατιδεαστήκαμε και στο τέλος, αφού είχαμε κατιδεαστεί για κάνα τετράωρο αλλά σοβαρή ιδέα δεν είχε κατατεθεί, είπε ένας: «Δεν κάνουμε και καμιά ανταλλαγή ιδεών, μπας και καταλήξουμε κάπου;»

:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2012)

Και που λες εκεί που ανταλλάσσαμε ιδέες τής ρίχνω κι έναν κατιδεασμό!...


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2012)

Κατιδίασα με αυτά που διαβάζω...


----------



## pidyo (Jun 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μαζευτήκαμε για κατιδεασμό. Κατιδεαστήκαμε, ξανακατιδεαστήκαμε και στο τέλος, αφού είχαμε κατιδεαστεί για κάνα τετράωρο αλλά σοβαρή ιδέα δεν είχε κατατεθεί, είπε ένας: «Δεν κάνουμε και καμιά ανταλλαγή ιδεών, μπας και καταλήξουμε κάπου;»
> 
> :)



Ελπίζω να μην προκύψει κανένα επίθετο Κατιδεάρης μετά από αυτά.


----------



## Isiliel (Nov 16, 2012)

Πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να ευχαριστήσω τον Nickel που άνοιξε το θέμα έπειτα από το σχόλιό μου. :) 
Μόλις τώρα βρήκα το θέμα ψάχνοντας στη λεξιλογία μέσω google για κατιδεασμό γύρω από το brainstorming. (Τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο όπως βλέπετε). 

Βρήκα ένα ωραίο κείμενο για τους κανόνες του κατιδεασμού και σκέφτομαι να το μεταφράσω για το blog μου. Όμως δεν πρόκειται να το πω έτσι. Δεν μου αρέσει.  Να, τόση ώρα προσπαθώ εδώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά δεν μπορώ να το συνηθίσω. 
Τι νόημα έχει να χρησιμοποιήσω μια απόδοση για την οποία ο αναγνώστης μου θα πρέπει να ανοίξει το λεξικό (ή έστω τη λεξιλογία); 

Στο μεταξύ, βρήκα άλλες δύο ενδιαφέρουσες αποδόσεις για τη συλλογή μας: *ιδεοβολή* και *εργαστήρι ιδεών* (από εδώ). Το εργαστήρι ιδεών μ' αρέσει, αλλά το ρήμα είναι ακόμη πρόβλημα...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2012)

Επειδή το _brainstorming _είναι επισήμως όρος στην Ποιότητα, να επισημάνω / ξανατονίσω ότι η χρησιμοποιούμενη απόδοση είναι _καταιγισμός ιδεών_.


----------



## Earion (Feb 1, 2017)

brainstorming = *ιδεοθύελλα*. Στον _Οδηγό Εκπαιδευτικού για το Πρόγραμμα Σπουδών στα Θρησκευτικά Λυκείου_, από το Ινστιτούτο Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής του Υπουργείου Παιδείας (Αθήνα, 2016).


----------

